# Underrated/ least known skyscrapers?



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

What are some or a skyscraper that has a nice design which IS underrated or not well known.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

99 Bishopsgate, London

The design is nothing special, but the cladding is superb - lovely smooth and shiny, easily the best in London.

Oh wait a minute... you're an anti-London troll - why should I bother posting this here?


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

I'll start it off with a building from miami,this building is one of the main reason why i'm fascinated with skyscrapers.this building is not widely known because its not that tall,most people in miami don't know it even exist.
anyways it was design by kohn,pederson,fox and its most intresting aspect is its parabola which curves making the building seem hollow


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

wjfox2002 said:


> 99 Bishopsgate, London
> 
> The design is nothing special, but the cladding is superb - lovely smooth and shiny, easily the best in London.
> 
> Oh wait a minute... you're an anti-London troll - why should I bother posting this here?


I'M NOT AN ANTI LONDON TROLL,i just dislike some london forumers.but anyways 99 bishop along with swiss re have always been one of my favorite london towers..99 bishopgate really reminds me of tour montparnesse in paris.

anyways another london tower that doesn't get some respect is tower 42,but i only like it from certain angles.


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

anyways tour montparnesse(sp?)

this tower is pretty much hated by most parisians but from the first time i saw it noticed how simple yet dominating the design was. the black glass and the fact that the tower is in the middle of nowhere make it look like a sore thumb,but i like it.


----------



## STR (Sep 4, 2004)

The Aon Center, almost 350m tall, yet no one outside of skyscraper fans and people that work in the building even know its name.

       

Click on the images to see MUCH larger versions.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Yes the AON Center is my favourite Chicago biggie, certainly overshadowed by Chi-Towns two famed superstar scrapers.

Great thread BTW


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

Two other windy city scrapers that come to mind

CNA Plaza: Great desert colour









Marina City: World's best car park









Also probably forgot is the SantaFe Building


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

New York City I have a few

Sony Tower (Once AT&T)









53rd at Third- The Lipstick Building


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

*Other US cities*

*Modis Tower: Jacksonville, FL*









*Columbia Seafirst Center: Seattle, WA*








*
PacWest Center: Portland, OR*









*1000 Broadway: Portland, OR*


----------



## Melchisedeck (Jul 29, 2005)

Enel Towers in naples - 123m




























Brescia a small city in near Milan
Chrystal palace - 110m

























Cap Tower - 82m

























Mercurio Tower

















Torre Velasca in Milan


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

^crazy looking tower,very futuristic


----------



## delfin_pl (Mar 11, 2004)

http://img8.imageshack.us/my.php?image=chi0238tr.jpg

^^ this one looks almost the same as Intraco 2 in Warsaw

look


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

citigroup,something about it just makes it standout mainly the slanted roof and the shiny facade.but very underrated because of the other new york buildings.


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

frost bank tower,austin
unusual crown,the glass for the crown has never been used in any other building and it really standsout in austin because its the tallest building at 514ft,but virtually unknown to most of us.although it gaining popularity from all the skyline shots being shown on mtv's series real world austin.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

The Citibank (or Citigroup) Bldg in Queens is actually the tallest skyscraper in NYC outside of Manhattan and long Island. It stands at being 201 m (658 ft) and 50 floors and was finished in 1990. Sometimes it is reffered to as 1 Court Sq. It is the second tallest tower in the US for being outside a CBD in which only the Williams Tower in Houston is bigger. It is underrated b/c it is located in Queens, and is oftenly cofused for being part of Manhattan b/c it can be seen from the streets in midtown's eastside.


----------



## markod (Jul 25, 2005)

The tall building is 801 Grand which I think is a very cool looking structure.

Sorry I don't have any closer pictures.


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

The Mad Hatter!! said:


> I'll start it off with a building from miami,this building is one of the main reason why i'm fascinated with skyscrapers.this building is not widely known because its not that tall,most people in miami don't know it even exist.
> anyways it was design by kohn,pederson,fox and its most intresting aspect is its parabola which curves making the building seem hollow




yes the Esperito Santo in Miami is very underrated, imo


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

langham place tower,hongkong
pic by san miguel


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

williams tower,houston
tallest tower outside of a cbd,over 900ft


----------

